# Upgraded to Komplete 9>13 but Massive X dont see its patches and wavetables,and Reaktor Blocks show only in trial?



## JPQ (May 15, 2021)

Upgraded to Komplete 13 but Massive X dont see its patches and wavetables,and Reaktor Blocks show only in trial and when i build custom stuff with blocks modules dont work way what i expect like one VCA does nothing with monark envelope l? i allready contacted NI their first idea about Reaktor Blocks dont work. does their stuff goed much unreliable than earlier. makes me very sad update is not cheap to my anyway. i tried repair and use uninstall tool (which removes registry markings) becouse one even cannot repaired direclty now Native Access shows only:
Reaktor 5.9.4
Reaktor 6.4.0
Reaktor Blocks Wired (i think this thier free sample) 1.0.2
Reaktor factory library 1.1.0
i hope there is someweher wizard/witch who solves this.
when i talk Reaktor related stuff and i use Wndows 10 pro. and upgrade is buyed from NI.


----------



## JPQ (May 16, 2021)

Massive X thing is now solved by me i think i found it kepeed somereason old 1.0.1 version but when i remvoed it iinstalled agian it puts finally latest which is this time 1.3.1. and now when i start i indedes patches,and maybe as well wavetables. looks it works. now only reaktor blocks thing i need solved.


----------



## JPQ (May 20, 2021)

Their instruction helped get blocks non demo mode but they are not listed anynore in Native Access.
And registry editor as well dont show Reaktor Blocks related stuff. Now i wait more help oh why all is complex. I want focus music.


----------

